# Lgs



## Medman (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a nice high res pic of a lower bud from last harvert


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

looks good!!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good bro! nice crystals.


----------

